# Sticky  Want Armco insurance for the 'Ring? - see here!



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

Insurance

I gave them a quick call and they said that it was applicable to both TF and track days and is part of their main insurance.The basic cover is for £2k but if you want to up it to £4k, it's an additional £47.50.

However, I suspect that they will only offer their 'main insurance' for track days (due to the third-party liability issue) so it may only be applicable for these, which is more in-line with what the PH article says. If someone investigates further though, it may be nice to add details in here as Armco damage & subsequent track closure is often the biggest cost factor for any accident.


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Evo9lution said:


> Insurance
> 
> I gave them a quick call and they said that it was applicable to both TF and track days and is part of their main insurance.The basic cover is for £2k but if you want to up it to £4k, it's an additional £47.50.
> 
> However, I suspect that they will only offer their 'main insurance' for track days (due to the third-party liability issue) so it may only be applicable for these, which is more in-line with what the PH article says. If someone investigates further though, it may be nice to add details in here as Armco damage & subsequent track closure is often the biggest cost factor for any accident.


It makes no odds whether TF or trackday. You will still get chased by third party if you have an accident. 

They haven't been charging for track closure for a couple of years now.

DN has outgrown it's worth. To attend the event in July, you'd have to to 62 laps to break even over TF. 99% of attendees won't even do half of that.


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

moleman said:


> It makes no odds whether TF or trackday. You will still get chased by third party if you have an accident.
> 
> They haven't been charging for track closure for a couple of years now.
> 
> DN has outgrown it's worth. To attend the event in July, you'd have to to 62 laps to break even over TF. 99% of attendees won't even do half of that.


As I understand it, the main (event) cover they offer does not include third-party, which is not required for a track day but is a requirement for a public day. So while the barrier collision may actually cover both types of event in itself, it is unlikely that someone would take out the main policy, that includes the barrier collision insurance, unless they were participating in a track day ... I'm happy to be wrong here though as it is better for everyone then :thumbsup:

Regarding track days, prices are elevated because you don't have buses and bikes on the course, use the full circuit & the GP circuit as well and have fewer cars so more likely to get a clean lap. Saying that, I don't know how many laps is feasible for a day (20-30 like you suggested maybe) so it is still quite expensive.


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Evo9lution said:


> As I understand it, the main (event) cover they offer does not include third-party, which is not required for a track day but is a requirement for a public day.


Not quite. Insurance is not needed for a track day. TF (Public days) are insured under your normal road insurance. However, most - if not all - UK insurance companies exclude the Nordschleife as a "prepared course" from their policies. So, during TF, you have no insurance. Any extra insurance purchased is first party only and covers your car only.




Evo9lution said:


> So while the barrier collision may actually cover both types of event in itself, it is unlikely that someone would take out the main policy, that includes the barrier collision insurance, unless they were participating in a track day ... I'm happy to be wrong here though as it is better for everyone then :thumbsup:


I get what you're saying, and the barrier insurance itself is a good idea whether it's TF or trackday if you have your own accident. But if someone else is involved, the barrier cost is likely to be insignificant compared to a third party coming after you.




Evo9lution said:


> Regarding track days, prices are elevated because you don't have buses and bikes on the course, use the full circuit & the GP circuit as well and have fewer cars so more likely to get a clean lap.


Of course, and DN used to be good value - I've done 6 of the 10 so far - but it's value as a closed event is now diminishing. DN 10 proved that the advantages you're talking about are still at the whim of the next bloke to crash. DN 10 had 7 hours closures over two days!




Evo9lution said:


> Saying that, I don't know how many laps is feasible for a day (20-30 like you suggested maybe) so it is still quite expensive.


In a GT-R, you'll be lucky to get 3 laps in per hour. It's VERY hard on the car, so you need cooling time, plus driver cooling time, not to mention a trip to the fuel pumps, lunch, etc.


----------



## donkey (Dec 13, 2009)

moleman said:


> ..... not to mention a trip to the fuel pumps.....


Which in an R-35 is literally every 4 laps


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Same in a 32/33/34.


----------



## AlexJ (Apr 3, 2003)

I found out over the weekend that Spa also charge for Armco now, I'm assuming that's a new thing as I've not heard about it previously.

The third party indemnity is a nasty one, I have been told it's the same on any trackday though the waivers you sign don't actually stand up. Not heard of any examples though.


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Spa was charging last year when I was there. I also heard last year that MSV in the UK are charging for barrier now. Not sure about other UK circuits.

I made the same point to someone yesterday - I'm pretty sure that if a bloke in a 20 year old MX-5 took out an F430, any indemnity agreement with the TDO would be ignored.


----------

